

New victims of current drug laws (Nature; David Nutt, L A King and D E Nichols) - samwilliams
http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1038/nrn3530-c2?locale=en

======
samwilliams
Quick note, the article is actually found in Nature Reviews, Neuroscience. I
couldn't fit the full name and the authors' in the 80 character title limit.

I hope somebody else finds this interesting!

